# Greetings



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all,


Just joined after much reading. Just bought a new Rotary and some pads but managed to get incorrect backing plates. I need a 125mm one and a smaller 75mm one. Does anyone know where I might get these in or around Dublin without being ripped off . Plan to start on car tomorrow hence requirement. Thanks in advance.


----------

